# T-shirt design component



## monkeyhead (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi,

I just got to this forum by chance so I'm sure this topic has been covered... but I've yet to find it.

Anywho, I am a Flash Developer and I have a new project that consist of me creating a t-shirt design interface. I'm HOPING to play the "lazy card" on this project and find a company that would develop and sell an interface like the one on Zazzle, Spreadshirt, etc..

Is there a company that sells that Flash file for the interactive shirt designer? Please, if anyone has any info, links, possible prices, anything... I'm all ears.

Thanks in advance,
Andre


----------



## monkeyhead (Jun 30, 2007)

anyone have any ideas?


----------



## homebrewalright (Jun 24, 2007)

Ive been looking all morning for the same thing. If you find one i would also be interested.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There have been a few sources posted to the forums here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/online-tshirt-designer/


----------



## jchrispin (Jul 18, 2007)

I am currently having my new website built using a company called RSKtech.com . They use mock up t-shirts and you can upload images and have your own. They have a demo on their site under products/netshirt.

Janine


----------

